# Building a deck/ basement windows



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

It needs to be 36" above an egress window. Is your basement finished, any bedrooms down there?

You need to check locally to know for sure what applies in your area.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

While being in the throwing around ideas stage, have you considered a low maintenance concrete patio as opposed to a high maintenance deck? Basement windows problem solved and the choices of style and finishes are nearly endless. 

I've built one deck and with the deck materials available today I wouldn't build another if I lived to be 500.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

So why not just keep the deck away from the house where those windows are located? Put a railing along the inside. That way the deck is also free standing so you won't have to deal with attaching it to the side of the house. That way you'd still have light and egress options (both are important). You'd probably want to do something like put down pea gravel instead of leaving grass back there.

But there's definitely something to be said for putting down a patio instead. There's lots of options other than a plain old slab of concrete.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

another vote for a patio. Here's why ....

you need ventilation under a deck. depending on the size of the deck it appears your joists will be close to the ground, limiting proper ventilation. What does this mean?

the bottom of the joists will absorb moisture (from lack of proper ventilation) which causes the bottom of the joist to expand. the top of the joists are exposed to sunlight and proper ventilation so they will lose moisture causing the joists to shrink.

Expansion on the bottom and shrinkage on the top will cause the joists to cup and twist.

if you gotta have wood decking we commonly install a concrete slab, attach preservative treated sleepers (2x4's laid flat) at 16" o.c. and attach the deck boards to the sleepers. gives the feel & look of a deck but lasts longer than a ground level deck.

just my humble opinion, good luck!


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

Well after breaking this bad news to my wife about the 36" and our options. I think now we will lean towards a paver/concrete patio. Anyone recommend anything or pictures of yours for ideas?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Fairview said:


> I've built one deck and with the deck materials available today I wouldn't build another if I lived to be 500.


And what material(s) would that be?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Feb 9, 2013)

cincinnati guy said:


> Well after breaking this bad news to my wife about the 36" and our options. I think now we will lean towards a paver/concrete patio. Anyone recommend anything or pictures of yours for ideas?


You understand that the 36" rule doesn't apply to you? Those aren't egress windows, aka emergency exit/rescue windows. Now, it could be that if you have a bedroom down in the basement, one of them should be an egress window, and an inspector checking on your deck might open that can of worms. But for now, they are obviously not egress windows.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> And what material(s) would that be?


Synthetic - yuck

Affordable wood - pine PT cut from trees so small the annual rings run opposite on the ends. No thanks

Concrete for me


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Build a pier from the door out (4 feet or so?)... 

Have the pier (6' wide?) go to a deck platform.


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

CarpenterSFO said:


> You understand that the 36" rule doesn't apply to you? Those aren't egress windows, aka emergency exit/rescue windows. Now, it could be that if you have a bedroom down in the basement, one of them should be an egress window, and an inspector checking on your deck might open that can of worms. But for now, they are obviously not egress windows.


What makes an egress window an egress window, as opposed to what I have?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

cincinnati guy said:


> What makes an egress window an egress window...?


egress = large enough for a fireman with gear on to get in through and with a low enough sill to not need anything for the basement dwellers to get themselves out through that same opening.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

from the 2009 International Residential Code (your code may vary)

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec010.htm?bu2=undefined


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

cincinnati guy said:


> What makes an egress window an egress window, as opposed to what I have?


Usually it's a full size double hung window, in a window well. If you're going to put a deck over that window, it won't get light anyway. Why not just remove the window completely? Then you don't have to worry about leaks or other problems.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Unless you plan to build a wrap around deck covering all of the windows and unless any of the windows to be covered is in a basement bedroom, you have no worries. Deck away. Check with the building inspector.....but you should have noroblems. Ronl


----------

